# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Puberty gyno

## Big Daddy 1993

Hi guys,

I have gyno since I was 14 years old (now 19) and I really want to get rid of it.
I went to my doctor and ask for tamoxifen and he refused to give it to me because it can harm my system etc etc, If i wait now the gyno will be permanent.
He gave me a letter to the ''hormone specialist'' on 7 june.

But will a oestrogen blocker help me? I uploaded a picture (sorry if its bad quality. I can feel lumps behind it so it's not fat and im on 14 % bodyfat (cutting till 10)




They left gyno is larger then the right one, the right one hurts when i pinch it.

----------


## phoenix44

I'm not sure but I would assume if your gyno
( which I don't really even see) is 5 years old is prolly wont go away with a pill

----------


## Big Daddy 1993

I have seen a couple of articles and It stated that '' If your gyno doesn't solve on its self there is something wrong with your body or hormones''

You can see in the picture, that it is gyno but not really big, or fat beneath it. So a anti-estrogen will not do the trick?  :Frown: 

I have a appointment by my endocrinoloog (dutch for hormone specialist) and I'm afraid they won't help me with it.

Thx btw for helping me, means allot!

----------


## Big Daddy 1993

No one?  :Frown:

----------


## lilarny

I'm in the same boat man..... Had it since I was 13, I'm now 32. Surgery is gonna be your #1 option. But in the advances technology might be to your advantage. I just try to keep a lower bf % and also do really wide grip decline bench. It's helped me tons. I do run Letro and nolva when I cycle though

----------


## Big Daddy 1993

> I'm in the same boat man..... Had it since I was 13, I'm now 32. Surgery is gonna be your #1 option. But in the advances technology might be to your advantage. I just try to keep a lower bf % and also do really wide grip decline bench. It's helped me tons. I do run Letro and nolva when I cycle though


Yeah but i never cycled bro, I really want to cycle when im 21 but this gyno is messing me up, im 19  :Frown:  everywhere i read that i goes away on it self but allas,

It says about a inbalance in test-estrogen can cause gyno, so with nolvadex it needs to go away? logic

----------


## beefy_bod

I have the same thing I'm 18 and my left one is bigger and puffy nips but doctor got me appoint ment with a specialist surgery only way to go man!

----------


## Big Daddy 1993

beefy rod can you PM me about hows surgery gonna go etc, i cant pm you

----------


## beefy_bod

> beefy rod can you PM me about hows surgery gonna go etc, i cant pm you


It isn't letting me pm you either but anyways they make a small incision under your nipple to get the extra tissue out or if you have a little bit fat they'll get it my uncle an my friend has had it done its normal thing, and ther nips look normal after they make little slit under no pain nothing till after but just little I should be getting my done soon

----------


## BreakingFace

I got mine covered by insurance. You need the following

1. get letter from your primary doc. stating that you are in good general health and not on medication that could cause gyno
2. mammogram showing actual hard gyno tissue rather than just fat
3. endo blood work showing your hormones are in normal ranges
4. letter from surgeon stating your diagnosis, that gyno is stable, and that you are in pain constantly
5. surgeon bundles all the above evidence and sends it off to your insurance for approval

The goal is to put the insurance company in the position where they have to approve your claim. You need written approval before you go ahead with the surgery.

----------


## BreakingFace

I strongly advise getting lipo and incision. It provides a much better outcome.

----------


## beefy_bod

> I strongly advise getting lipo and incision. It provides a much better outcome.


Thank you man so the lipo what will they do just get some the fat out or what??

----------


## BreakingFace

> Thank you man so the lipo what will they do just get some the fat out or what??


Some guys get gyno related fat deposits on their chest. This fat isnt like other fat, in that it's extremely difficult to get rid of ( just like female breast fat). Other benefits of lipo include allowing the surgeon to contour the chest for a better result. 

Typically lipo is NEVER covered by insurance... expect to pay 500-800 out of pocket for this additional service. I was lucky and my surgeon through it in for free. But many surgeons will work with you on the cost of lipo if insurance is covering the rest of the surgery... primarily because they know they can charge insurance 5x what they would charge you for gyno out of pocket.

----------


## beefy_bod

> Some guys get gyno related fat deposits on their chest. This fat isnt like other fat, in that it's extremely difficult to get rid of ( just like female breast fat). Other benefits of lipo include allowing the surgeon to contour the chest for a better result.
> 
> Typically lipo is NEVER covered by insurance... expect to pay 500-800 out of pocket for this additional service. I was lucky and my surgeon through it in for free. But many surgeons will work with you on the cost of lipo if insurance is covering the rest of the surgery... primarily because they know they can charge insurance 5x what they would charge you for gyno out of pocket.


Man I'm glad your helping me thanks, the
I have that fat your talking about Ive been working my tail off on my chest trying to shape it an get it hard but literally it's hard lol I mean it's come along ways from what it was and my nips are puffy embarrassing cuz you can tell little but from my shirt and my chest like one side is better than the other also like my bottom chest, my boob is rounded like towards the arm pit and it's been like this since I was young and when I squeeze my boob it's like a big hard fat or what ever something idk but just looks weird I also use to be fat I was 243 now 180 and I'm 6'1/2 so ya idk man

----------


## Skilllzzz

surgery bro!

----------


## KONY

i read somewhere people ran letro 2.5mged for 2months and it worked 
also heard that caber can help with pubertal gyno can anyone confirm this?

----------


## Far from massive

To address your original question about not being able to get tamoxifen .

http://www.ar-r.com/featured-product...l-20mg-ml.html

----------


## >Good Luck<

Hey dude! 

I wanted to let you know, I also experienced puberty gyno when I was 14. It lasted until I was 18, and was bigger on the left side. Once I got mad and squeezed it rrrrreaaaalll hard and it leaked some nasty fluid. At that point, I snapped and went to see about 12 different doctors. God bless Canadian health care... After trying to kill several do doctors, and screaming my brains out in rage, I was lucky to meet an old Chinese doctor. He calmed me down bigtime.. He made me a deal that kept me content, because I was finally making progress. Little progress, but still progress. He took measurements and traced my lumps and took pictures and gave me specific instructions. He covered one nipple up( the bigger one) with gauze, and told me to keep it covered for 2 weeks, and leave it alone. No touching, no examining, no rubbing, ABSOLOUTLY NO CONTACT WITH HANDS. of course I had to change the stupid gauze from time to time, but no contact. 2 weeks later I went back and to my amazement it was half the size... 

He then told me that it was normal to have those lumps in young males, and if I leave them alone completely, they would go away. The stimulation they were getting from constant checking and feeling was keeping them hard. I took his advice and did not touch my nipples at all no matter how much they hurt or bothered me, or how big i thought the lumps were getting... Within 3 months they were completely gone. 25 now and no gyno. Cycled Aas once and no gyno from that either.

Might be different from yours, but I highly doubt it. My brother experienced the same thing. His went away too.

Good luck bro, and stop feeling up your nips :Wink:

----------


## Far from massive

Don't know if this is a cure for everyone but it is a great point to bring up. I hear so many people on the board saying they have a lump and they have been "checking" it every day, its harder, its more tender, it does not leak when I squeeze it...etc etc

Hell if it was a hemoroid, abscess, scab or any other problem you would naturally assume that you need to dress it if ness and then leave it the hell alone yet with gyno guys seem to think that daily exams are somehow beneficial.

Thanks for sharing.

FFM

----------


## rxlaco

Wow does this really work? If I don't use gauze pads and just don't ever touch do you think it'll work it? Were your nips still sore? Mine have been relatively painless for a year or two now.

----------


## Wolv256

I had a big lump by my nipple in puberty and wasn't using any kind of drugs. I didn't know about gyno and actually went to the doctor thinking I had breast cancer, before getting laughed at by him. Luckily, mine went away on it's own.

If it's been that long, it might not go away with drugs. But, Letro is best for gyno, not Nolva. It's stronger and quicker. But, you'll probably need surgery.

----------

